# family therapist for our family issue



## eva (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had this fight with my son and her partner since the other month. The issue was about money and a property. I don't want to loose my only son so I will do my best to have this settled. How do really choose the right therapist for our issue? I got recommendations from friends, I searched online (Find Family Therapist) but it seems not enough. I want the best therapist to help us.


----------

